# Sometimes my ISP goes insane...



## blackpearl (Jun 12, 2015)

... and gives me speeds such as this

*i.imgur.com/jTxSygl.png

This happens every now and then. A 700MB movie downloads in about 4 minutes. 

I should actually be getting speeds of 1Mbps, which I do most of the time. But then it goes crazy for a few hours.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 13, 2015)

What's your isp? And me jelly lol


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2015)

700mb in around 4 min is approx 23mbps speed which is not much(purely from technical point of view).i used to download at this speed back in 2008 using a corporate connection.this probably happens because of some system maintenance resulting in temporary removal of speed limits on connections.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 13, 2015)

@whitestar: maybe that's the reason, but even 23mbps is a lot when I'm paying only for 1mbps.
 [MENTION=137025]kalam_gohab[/MENTION]: it's a local ISP but I can't reveal it here, least some technician from the ISP is lurking and sees it. I don't want to lose my benefit.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 13, 2015)

My local ISP have local cache server so that I can download anything on cache server for 32 mbps which is pretty much everything latest on torrents.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 13, 2015)

I get full 100mbps bandwidth for cached torrents and at times when maintainance is going on i get around 70-80mbps.
Its a local isp.
There was a month where my subscription expired and i enjoyed almost a month of such speeds.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 14, 2015)

nothing such happens in airtel except once the speed got restored past free data limit for 2 days


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 14, 2015)

It happens occasionally for MTNL broadband too. The website for checking data usage goes down and I get 2mbps full (after FUP)


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 14, 2015)

it happened for me when i was new to fiber...got insane speeds of 50mbps on a 4mps connection(fiber)
i was like  and starred at speedtest not knowing what to download.


----------



## vineet09 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I get full 100mbps bandwidth for cached torrents and at times when maintainance is going on i get around 70-80mbps.
> Its a local isp.
> There was a month where my subscription expired and i enjoyed almost a month of such speeds.



can you tell me more about what is your isp? i am also looking for high speed and high fup


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 16, 2015)

vineet09 said:


> can you tell me more about what is your isp? i am also looking for high speed and high fup


That's pacenet(a cable isp) in new Delhi


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 16, 2015)

vineet09 said:


> can you tell me more about what is your isp? i am also looking for high speed and high fup


Don't go for it. It has serious stability and customer service issues.
I am planning on leaving it already.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Jun 16, 2015)

Recently something similar happened with me. My connection speed is 1 mbps (9am - 1am) and 4 mbps (1-am - 9am)
But i get 4 mbps all the time  Am currently paying Rs.884/month 

Some added benefits almost everything on torrent/youtube/steam games / some direct download sites are cached. These contents gets downloaded at 100 mbps


----------

